# Steam Table Metric Units



## Vel2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

I was thinking of buying one on amazon this metric steam table by Keenan and Keyes. Its $82.5. 

But was thinking about if its going to be worth it just for the purpose of using in the exam? 

I have a Metric steam tables but the Sat. Temperatures only go up to 373celcius, Sat. Pressure only up to 22MPA, the superheat is pretty good though its up to 1000MPA.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 18, 2018)

The saturated tables don’t go beyond 373.95C and 22064 kPa because that is the critical point.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> The saturated tables don’t go beyond 373.95C and 22064 kPa because that is the critical point.


Oh yes, did the conversion, its the same. The one I downloaded should suffice. Thanks!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2018)

Here are your best bets for both standard and SI unit steam tables (both free):

Here is a link for the best Imperial units table I could find (I did a lot of searching) http://www.tuner.tw/omega%20cd/zsection/STEAM_TA.PDF  and a GREAT compilation of SI units (tables 1, 2, and 3) here: https://www.nist.gov/sites/default/files/documents/srd/NISTIR5078.htm


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 21, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Here are your best bets for both standard and SI unit steam tables (both free):
> 
> Here is a link for the best Imperial units table I could find (I did a lot of searching) http://www.tuner.tw/omega%20cd/zsection/STEAM_TA.PDF  and a GREAT compilation of SI units (tables 1, 2, and 3) here: https://www.nist.gov/sites/default/files/documents/srd/NISTIR5078.htm


Thank you! This is good!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2018)

One note about the SI tables from NIST (and the MERM): the specific volumes given are in units of cm^3/g and these are only shown on the first page, whereas some other references and most of your calculations will likely be in m^3/kg. I wasn't smart enough to catch that the first time around on some problems while rushing through. I just hope I can spare someone else a headache!


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 25, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> One note about the SI tables from NIST (and the MERM): the specific volumes given are in units of cm^3/g and these are only shown on the first page, whereas some other references and most of your calculations will likely be in m^3/kg. I wasn't smart enough to catch that the first time around on some problems while rushing through. I just hope I can spare someone else a headache!


Thanks for the heads up! Marked every page of the steam table so I won't miss! haha


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 26, 2018)

You ALWAYS have to be mindful of units. ALWAYS.  And when you think you were, check again.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 26, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> You ALWAYS have to be mindful of units. ALWAYS.  And when you think you were, check again.


I’m never gonna get tired of posting this: http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/9909/30/mars.metric/


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Feb 9, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Here are your best bets for both standard and SI unit steam tables (both free):
> 
> Here is a link for the best Imperial units table I could find (I did a lot of searching) http://www.tuner.tw/omega%20cd/zsection/STEAM_TA.PDF  and a GREAT compilation of SI units (tables 1, 2, and 3) here: https://www.nist.gov/sites/default/files/documents/srd/NISTIR5078.htm


Quick update on this. The link for the USCS units is no longer working, but I found the same table that used to lead to, here: https://www.bbpsales.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/3A-Appendix-Steam-Tables.pdf

The link provided by @Audi driver, P.E. for the SI tables from NIST is still functional (but it wasn't during the recent government shutdown).

The moral of the story is download them, print them, and save them.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Mar 8, 2019)

Slay the P.E. said:


> Quick update on this. The link for the USCS units is no longer working, but I found the same table that used to lead to, here: https://www.bbpsales.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/3A-Appendix-Steam-Tables.pdf
> 
> The link provided by @Audi driver, P.E. for the SI tables from NIST is still functional (but it wasn't during the recent government shutdown).
> 
> The moral of the story is download them, print them, and save them.


Slay, this table is good but it cannot be printed for security reasons.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Mar 8, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> Slay, this table is good but it cannot be printed for security reasons.


Heres one: http://holbert.faculty.asu.edu/eee463/SteamTable.pdf


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 15, 2019)

Coming back to this thread since there was another post about it elsewhere. The ones that @Slay the P.E. and @cvanwy02 posted above are different than the ones I had found and not as complete or not printable anyway. This will be a moot issue soon as the test goes to computer based but I scanned my copy and posted it here:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qrTbLmf5TUG0GZEAJx1aK_YGDAAE9yKM

And have found another copy (a little harder to read perhaps) that contains the exact same ASME 1967 data here:

http://www.che.ksu.edu/docs/imported/SteamTable.pdf


----------



## dmitriypy71 (May 21, 2019)

what a cognitive article. At our university http://www.kstu.kz/ scientists have developed a similar topic.


----------

